# Using stencils



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

I'm not at sketching a layout before I paint. Some things I can do a decent job of but far from good. 

I was wondering if using a stencil for something is considered cheap or not artistic? I can't think of a better way to put it but I wanted to use a stencil for some leaves. And some how it seems towdry. What do you think?


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

Honestly? I think it’s fine. I’ll sometimes use a projector to get the very basic outlines of something before filling in the rest of the details without the projector, with only a photograph as a reference. 

If you need a reference or stencil for leaves, that’s fine! I understand that it might not feel like ‘your’ original work that way, but let me offer a counter arguement; unless you have a clone, very few people are going to use that stencil to do the exact same artwork as you. Nor are they all going to use watercolours after they finish with the stencil part.

Just have fun with it, and if it doesn’t work out, you can always go back to doing it freehand.


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

SketchingRat said:


> Honestly? I think it’s fine. I’ll sometimes use a projector to get the very basic outlines of something before filling in the rest of the details without the projector, with only a photograph as a reference.
> 
> If you need a reference or stencil for leaves, that’s fine! I understand that it might not feel like ‘your’ original work that way, but let me offer a counter arguement; unless you have a clone, very few people are going to use that stencil to do the exact same artwork as you. Nor are they all going to use watercolours after they finish with the stencil part.
> 
> Just have fun with it, and if it doesn’t work out, you can always go back to doing it freehand.


Thanks. I'm going to try some stencils but it just felt like cheating but I will be the one painting it, so that part will be original.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

in my world, stencils are fine as long you come back and embellish it with your individual styles.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Todd - could you give us a sample or example of what you are thinking of ? (sizes, qty, etc).
When I was painting signs, I often made stencills (or sponge stamps) for things that would be repetitive in nature.
Such as leaves on a vine, etc. BUT - that was not for "art's" sake - it was for just "getting the job done".


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Todd - could you give us a sample or example of what you are thinking of ? (sizes, qty, etc).
> When I was painting signs, I often made stencills (or sponge stamps) for things that would be repetitive in nature.
> Such as leaves on a vine, etc. BUT - that was not for "art's" sake - it was for just "getting the job done".


I'm was thinking of using stencils for tree leaves. I just can't seem to sketch out a decent one.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Toddz said:


> I'm was thinking of using stencils for tree leaves. I just can't seem to sketch out a decent one.


think of the stencil as a tool like a ruler or paint brush. Its what you do inside the boundry of the stencil that will make it unique and represent your style.


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> think of the stencil as a tool like a ruler or paint brush. Its what you do inside the boundry of the stencil that will make it unique and represent your style.


Thanks, I like what you said. I already you a stencil to make circls.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Toddz said:


> I'm was thinking of using stencils for tree leaves. I just can't seem to sketch out a decent one.


I had a lady friend that brought me a "large" very pretty maple leaf and she wanted a sponge stamp made from it. I just traced it out on 1/4" thick rubber pad and glued it to a piece of thin plywood then cut the profile out on my scroll saw and glued a handle to the plywood. WaLa - a custom stamp for latex paints.
Just use your imagination and do what suits you - we do not have a "Art Police" that will smack your hand if you do something outside of the box. Share your project with us when you get it done.


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I had a lady friend that brought me a "large" very pretty maple leaf and she wanted a sponge stamp made from it. I just traced it out on 1/4" thick rubber pad and glued it to a piece of thin plywood then cut the profile out on my scroll saw and glued a handle to the plywood. WaLa - a custom stamp for latex paints.
> Just use your imagination and do what suits you - we do not have a "Art Police" that will smack your hand if you do something outside of the box. Share your project with us when you get it done.


Thanks, I will share it. I have been practicing my fall, summer leaves.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

"I was wondering if using a stencil for something is considered cheap or not artistic?"

Ever hear of 'Illustrator's Figure Reference Manual'?

You'll love this story -









'The Singing Butler' by Jack Vettriano - was the best selling poster worldwide sometime in the 80's.

Vettriano took the figures from the reference manual and built his painting around them.

The person with art talent - who also thinks like a business person - just like Vettriano -

laughs all the way to the bank. 

Accepting that we are not all Michaelangelo - goes a long way in allowing us to move successfully through life.

Best regards,
Picassolite


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

picassolite said:


> "I was wondering if using a stencil for something is considered cheap or not artistic?"
> 
> Ever hear of 'Illustrator's Figure Reference Manual'?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like that very much. I actually started thinking yesterday about subjects that fall within my talent range. I decided that whatever I create should make me happy first.


----------



## babynaticxf (3 mo ago)

If you need a reference or stencil for leaves, that’s fine! I understand that it might not feel like ‘your’ original work that way, but let me offer a counter arguement; unless you have a clone, very few people are going to use that stencil to do the exact same artwork as you. Nor are they all going to use watercolours after they finish with the stencil part.


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

babynaticxf said:


> If you need a reference or stencil for leaves, that’s fine! I understand that it might not feel like ‘your’ original work that way, but let me offer a counter arguement; unless you have a clone, very few people are going to use that stencil to do the exact same artwork as you. Nor are they all going to use watercolours after they finish with the stencil part.


Thanks for the reply. I see your point of view and I'm less bothered by using stencils now. I realize that I have a lot to learn about painting and using stencils is just a minor thing.


----------

